# Remote retired guns



## GaryM (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any opinions about which brands of remote retired guns work the best? Any opinions about about the effectivness of them? Most of the time I train alone, so I'm looking for a solution to train retired guns. Thanks for you help.

Gary


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm to cheap to buy something that will only do about as well as hanging up a white coat.


Before:










Close up:









After:


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Howard N said:


> I'm to cheap to buy something that will only do about as well as hanging up a white coat.
> 
> 
> Before:
> ...



You make me feel so stupid. I've been trying to figure this out for over a year.
Put a holding blind around the winger and let the coat hang over the outside of the holding blind. Again, I second the BRILLIANT. Thanks.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

gunners up has a nice retired gunner that i have been using.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Howard how does the white coat help in the snow? Isn't that more like un-retiring them?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Harold Garner of Top Gun Launchers has a new retired gunner on the market that is the best I've ever seen. It works off the same TriTronics' electronics as the launchers he sells, and the retired gunner can be raised AND lowered remotely. The advantages are obvious. You can lower the roll-up screen to "retire" the gunner, and you can raise it again if pup is having trouble finding the mark, casting him to a now "unretired" gunner. It's a great help when training alone. Like the rest of the equipment sold by Top Gun, it is state of the art and constructed to work right the first time, and for a long time. 

If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll give you Harold's number.


----------

